# Ti- Nx (LII) MODEL G profile infographic and your feedback



## Ben Vaserlan (Jan 23, 2017)

Trying to get images (including close shots) to upload in proper quality but they won't. Show me how and I'll post the images.  TTFN.


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

Do you mean how to post the images using URL? That image is too small.


----------



## DavidH (Apr 21, 2017)

It’s holographic by nature. All it does is end up with the mirror image, which is reversed, of the original image. It reflects types into being the opposite of what they really are.


----------



## Bastard (Feb 4, 2018)

What @Wisteria said.

Edit: Is this it?


----------



## Deseret (Dec 6, 2017)

I have a large copy from somewhere, likely Ben's Facebook group.









If it's still too small the link is here.


----------

